# The Rise of the Nazgul - Short Film



## Damon Goldspink (Jun 2, 2012)

The Rise of the Nazgul is my latest short film project and is still in pre-production stages. The film is entirely inspired by JRR Tolkien's books, and it is set within his world of Middle Earth. The story follows to best friends (Adunaphel, Caryddyn) who have just emigrated to the land during the second age, and they come across one of the nine rings of power given to a lost king. The Protagonists then decide to take the ring back to the elves who made it thousands of miles away. Throughout the film they encounter various problems, and trials that test their friendship. 

On this forum I shall upload various media to show the current progress of the project. 

Or if you want even more information and media follow my blog : http://dgspink.blogspot.co.uk​


----------



## Damon Goldspink (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a sneak peek of the prologue of my latest short film :


[video=youtube;W0ENkUa1oXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ENkUa1oXA[/video]


The Rise of the Nazgul is my latest short film project and is still in pre-production stages. The film is entirely inspired by JRR Tolkien's books, and it is set within his world of Middle Earth. The story follows to best friends (Adunaphel, Caryddyn) who have just emigrated to the land during the second age, and they come across one of the nine rings of power given to a lost king. The Protagonists then decide to take the ring back to the elves who made it thousands of miles away. Throughout the film they encounter various problems, and trials that test their friendship. 



On this forum I shall upload various media to show the current progress of the project. 


Or if you want even more information and media follow my blog : ​http://dgspink.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Damon Goldspink (Jun 12, 2012)

*The Rise of the Nazgul - Short Film : Prologue*

[video=youtube;W0ENkUa1oXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ENkUa1oXA[/video]


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 13, 2012)

It's a good start. I'd like to see it when it is done.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll stick with Tolkien, thanks


----------



## Elostirion (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks promising and the story is an interesting premise too; narrator's voice needs to be much deeper with more gravitas. Look forward to further developments...


----------

